# Does MR TAX Man owe me any money?



## BONDGIRL (2 Jan 2010)

Happy New Year all!
 I hope everyone is well and as happy as can be...

My Q:  What forms do I need to complete and send into Tax Office this month? 

Quick rundown, I was made redundant end of Nov after working with same place for 13 yrs. 

I am currently signing onto illness benefit as I am not capable of working just yet, please god in next few mths I will.

Therefore do I need to send any forms into tax office, do I need to tell them I am not working, will they already now this etc? 

Currently I have only been paid for one week on the sick as they say there is a backlog!

HELP!


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Jan 2010)

*Re: Does MR TAXMan owe me any money?*

Send in your P45 (keep copy) and request a review for 2009.

As your Illness Benefit only began in the end of November it is not taxable (first six weeks in *each* tax year are exempt)


----------



## BONDGIRL (2 Jan 2010)

*Re: Does MR TAXMan owe me any money?*

Great Blacksheep. Do I need to send any forms that that.. ? I will be completing med1 form too, anything else anyone?


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Jan 2010)

*Re: Does MR TAXMan owe me any money?*

If your employment was your only source of income it is not necessary to fill up forms.
Just send in P45, Med1 and brief note (signed) requesting a review.
Make sure you have claimed Union dues, refuse, and flat rate exps if applicable


----------



## BONDGIRL (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Does MR TAXMan owe me any money?*

thanks what is flat rate exp?
also how do I do top slice tax relief?


----------



## papervalue (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Does MR TAXMan owe me any money?*



BONDGIRL said:


> thanks what is flat rate exp?
> also how do I do top slice tax relief?


 
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/employee-expenses.html

link above for flat-rate


----------



## BONDGIRL (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Does MR TAXMan owe me any money?*

never heard of that..l. had a look cant see my job on there but I can my partners so I will get him to cliam back last few years!!


----------



## Bronte (5 Jan 2010)

*Re: Does MR TAXMan owe me any money?*

Also be aware that revenue can and do get their sums wrong so whatever calculations they come up with for your tax back for 2009 and for your redundancy relief you should double and treble check.  

Later you can post on AAM under a different name for advice if you don't want to give the figures in bondgirl name and one of the accountants might help you.  But if you are in for serious redundancy, more than statutory, and particular if you are not familiar with how taxation works I'd be willing to pay for professional advice if I was you.  

The revenue can also help you on the calculations, I've always found them helpful when I've called into them.


----------



## BONDGIRL (5 Jan 2010)

*Re: Does MR TAXMan owe me any money?*

bronte yes redundancy was big enough so THANKS for that.. My brother used a taxation guy cause he moved to middle east and by is he doing well now, so thanks I will ask him his his guy


----------



## amok (6 Jan 2010)

Hi
On the subject of claiming taxback - is PAYE anytime the same as Reach Services or do I need to register again? I would like to claim online.
thanks
amok


----------



## BONDGIRL (21 Jan 2010)

on TOP Slicing relief how do I get this back? Is there a form like med1


----------



## allthedoyles (21 Jan 2010)

There is no form to fill in. You must have your tax returns complete and P21 received for previous 4 years prior to claiming TSR .

Of course , you must also have paid tax on your lump sum redundancy / retirement

Simply ask the tax office to calculate top slicing relief on your returns


----------



## BONDGIRL (27 Jan 2010)

Thanks, yes lot of tax paid already on redundancy!!
I didnt do tax returns etc as my employer would of done ths. What is P21?


----------



## mathepac (27 Jan 2010)

BONDGIRL said:


> ...  I didnt do tax returns etc as my employer would of done ths. ...


Your employer CANNOT do this as they would not be aware of income outside of the PAYE income they pay you (bank interest, rent, investments, etc) or other claims you might have (medical expenses, private pension payments, etc.) You fill out Form 12 for each year including all your income (including PAYE), additional claims ,etc. and send it to Revenue. 


BONDGIRL said:


> ...   What is P21?


It's the balancing statement issued by Revenue after they receive your Form 12 and supporting documentation. It reconciles your tax and highlights under / over payments.


----------

